# cheese for the first time



## wanna-be-smoker (Feb 11, 2018)

was a learning curve esp cold smoking in my pellet cooker i did some salt/butter and even a few pickled eggs lol


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 11, 2018)

Congratulations!  Now, the wait begins!


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Feb 11, 2018)

how long should wait ?? i tested it and it was not bad now lol


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 11, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 11, 2018)

At least 3 weeks, for a 3 hour smoke.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2018)

Looks great!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 12, 2018)

Looks good, usually it takes a couple weeks to mellow out. However if you tasted it and liked it go for it. You should save a block for later use and see if you can tell the difference.

Chris


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 12, 2018)

Congrats on your cheese smoke. Now you will have to get stocked up.
I usually like letting my cheese sit for 30 days. My sons say after 10 days it's fine for them.


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Feb 12, 2018)

has anybody ever done string cheese ??


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 13, 2018)

wanna-be-smoker said:


> has anybody ever done string cheese ??



I did once, nobody cared for it. The texture changed for the worse. 

Chris


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Feb 13, 2018)

ok thanks for the info. 

i have a package i was thinking of doing so maybe i wont now but i suppose it cant hurt to try lol


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 13, 2018)

Go for it - it' a pretty cheap. My family and I just didn't care for it.

Chris


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Feb 14, 2018)

got some in today. does it need to rest long like the regular cheeses


----------



## Phil Chart (Feb 16, 2018)

I got some in the smoker as we speak  it's always been good after it's  sealed and rested for a week or two. I am testing my new amazen smoker on this run of cheese. Got to be better than the Bradley pucks


----------

